# My Safety Deposit Box Fee Increased By More Than 50%



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 18, 2020)

I was shocked when I got my bill from TD and saw it was nearly $75.  Last year it was $48. I can't even access the box now without calling a special number since TD branches around here have not reopened yet. Luckily I don't need to just yet. I had my will revised a couple of months ago but due to CV-19, haven't been able to have it notarized yet. I'm glad I got more checks out when I did because I was down to the last two in the pack just before the bank closed.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 18, 2020)

Capital one charged us 150.00.  We got a smaller box at another bank , one of the few that still have them and we pay 100 for the smallest size


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 18, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> Capital one charged us 150.00.  We got a smaller box at another bank , one of the few that still have them and we pay 100 for the smallest size


I originally had a box at Chase and they kept going up. About three years ago when they got to the $90 range (which was allegedly a my discounted rate) I changed to TD. I had used that particular Chase branch because it was next to the building my cardiologist was in, the branch was usually not busy, we had a great relationship with one of the representatives and it is only about 8 minutes away by car.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 18, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I originally had a box at Chase and they kept going up. About three years ago when they got to the $90 range (which was allegedly a my discounted rate) I changed to TD. I had used that particular Chase branch because it was next to the building my cardiologist was in, the branch was usually not busy, we had a great relationship with one of the representatives and it is only about 8 minutes away by car.


Our chase does not have them , neither does Citibank


----------



## jujube (Jun 18, 2020)

I have a small box at a Chase branch and I only use it when we're going to be gone from home for months.  

I actually get it free because of my accounts.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Jun 18, 2020)

In Florida, Chase offers FREE boxes for veterans.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 18, 2020)

Why is the rate going so high OED?


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 18, 2020)

*My Safety Deposit Box Fee Increased By More Than 50%*

That's why I got a fire safe box

It's at my home
No monthly/yearly surprises 
Handy


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 18, 2020)

Wow, OED, that's a huge fee increase.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 19, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *My Safety Deposit Box Fee Increased By More Than 50%*
> 
> That's why I got a fire safe box
> 
> ...


we learned a valuable lesson a few years ago ...our development  consists of two 150 apartment buildings side by side .

the building next door had a five alarm roof fire .... the building next door was evacuated ...  when they got back to their apartments days later  many apartments had safes and valuables stolen ... whether by the fireman  who were breaking in doors or theifs afterwards no one knows . but the point is keeping stuff at home , especially in an apartment in a building may offer no protection .


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 19, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> the point is keeping stuff at home , especially in an apartment in a building may offer no protection


Yeah, I don't think I'd have the important stuff anywhere in an apartment, or even a suburban home
Now, out here in the sticks......it's safe, safer'n a bank
Anybody'd be hard pressed to find it in my cabin (because it's not there)


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 19, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'd have the important stuff anywhere in an apartment, or even a suburban home
> Now, out here in the sticks......it's safe, safer'n a bank
> Anybody'd be hard pressed to find it in my cabin (because it's not there)


  I see we think alike,  lol.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Why is the rate going so high OED?


I'll have to call Marci a special number and hope I can get someone. The branch was still closed when I went past almost two weeks ago.


Gary O' said:


> *My Safety Deposit Box Fee Increased By More Than 50%*
> 
> That's why I got a fire safe box
> 
> ...


I do have a fireproof box Gary, hidden in a very unlikely location. During Hurricane Sandy, I had to stay with my son and DIL for about three days and forgot to take it with me! I guess I just felt safer with a bank SD box, but the current situation is making me rethink that.

@mathjak107 Every chase I've dealt with had safe deposit boxes, even a small branch. I'm surprised to read that the ones by you don't. You brought up an excellent point to about the apartment house fires. There was a massive one here in Jersey where a fairly new complex just completely burned down. You may or may not be able to recover valuables (assuming they weren't already stolen) in a circumstance like that. You live in a large complex!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 21, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'll have to call Marci a special number and hope I can get someone. The branch was still closed when I went past almost two weeks ago.
> 
> I do have a fireproof box Gary, hidden in a very unlikely location. During Hurricane Sandy, I had to stay with my son and DIL for about three days and forgot to take it with me! I guess I just felt safer with a bank SD box, but the current situation is making me rethink that.
> 
> @mathjak107 Every chase I've dealt with had safe deposit boxes, even a small branch. I'm surprised to read that the ones by you don't. You brought up an excellent point to about the apartment house fires. There was a massive one here in Jersey where a fairly new complex just completely burned down. You may or may not be able to recover valuables (assuming they weren't already stolen) in a circumstance like that. You live in a large complex!



when you can't actually embed the safe in concrete it can take little effort to remove something held by bolts just by chopping  away the area holding it .

it seemed rather simple to do  when they had the fire in the building next door ..  to me it appeared to be fireman work  who had the tools but  you never know ..anyone could have gotten past the security guards when they do their walk around


----------

